# Chinese visa documents - waiting



## dawnchorus (Jun 14, 2014)

I am on tenterhooks waiting for the documents I need to apply for my z visa! These are namely the invitation letter and work permit. My application was approved by the foreign expert bureau last week in China. My employer now has to wait to receive the documents and send them to me in Ireland so I can take them to the embassy and apply. According to my employer, It normally takes 10 working days for them to get the paperwork. The thing is, I am in real hurry to get back in time for the start of next semester and with the holiday coming up it is going to slow things down if I don't get them next week

I was wondering if anyone has had the documents faster than this? or how long it has taken others? I know there is nothing I can do,but I am just curious as to whether the FEB might try to be quicker consider China is basically closing for business for Chinese new year soon!


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

In my years here I found that none of the holidays approaching gets things done quicker. This is China where everything has to done correctly and by the book.

If they want to get the papers to you quickly then see if they will use DHL. I get packages delivered to and from England within 48 hours of dispatch.

Pricey but fast.

Zhongshan billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Nothing works fast on the visa front, you will just have to go with the flow.


----------

